# Love Story



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Jee wiz, talk about heart breakers. I just watched Love Story for the first time and it is heartbreaking and beautiful.

Have you seen this movie?

[YOUTUBE]YlkCO97PTYM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

yes, my very first tear-jerker film as a little girl ... love means you never have to say you're sorry, or something like that.

chit from a horse, i say.

:donut:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

elkhounds not clicking the play button on that...its to late in the night for crying.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

elkhound said:


> elkhounds not clicking the play button on that...its to late in the night for crying.


My thoughts exactly!!!! Why torture myself???:nono:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> My thoughts exactly!!!! Why torture myself???:nono:



amen sister shan


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh yeah, I remember that one well. Another favorite chick flick of mine is "Always"...oh my gosh, I still fire up the generator down at the floathouse and watch that on my old tv with built-in vcr player now and then. If you love tear jerker chick flicks, find that movie!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I couldn't help but to cry.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I consider this movie a drama not a chick flick. It was like a tragic greek play.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

whatever it is, it was simply beautiful. A force of nature.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:bawling:

_Backstreet_ does it for me.

:bawling:


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

City Bound said:


> I consider this movie a drama not a chick flick. It was like a tragic greek play.


Oh, actually, me too. chick flick is my granddaughter's term for anything that makes her cry


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

oh, I consider anything with way too much pink and glitter in it a chick flick. A good old fashioned drama takes you all over the emotional map, just like life, because dramas are meant to be stories set closer to real life.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

GrammasCabin said:


> Oh yeah, I remember that one well. Another favorite chick flick of mine is "Always"...oh my gosh, I still fire up the generator down at the floathouse and watch that on my old tv with built-in vcr player now and then. If you love tear jerker chick flicks, find that movie!


Do you mean the movie "Always" about the forest fire pilots? If yes - fire up the generator and get the tissues I will be right down (the coast. )


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not watching that! NO WAY! As sappy as ya'll have already made me, I'll be married next week.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Yes..over 30 years ago.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

saw it when I was a kid . . . my teen years, I guess


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

CB, have you seen The Way We Were? You might like that too.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> I'm not watching that! NO WAY! As sappy as ya'll have already made me, I'll be married next week.


I agree. I wished I was married after watching this movie.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> CB, have you seen The Way We Were? You might like that too.


No. I will check it out.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Two of my favourite love stories are

A Walk in the Clouds

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMnz9uCRqU0]A Walk in the Clouds Trailer (1995) - YouTube[/ame]

Enchanted April

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQKfHMR4mwE]Enchanted April Trailer - YouTube[/ame]

Both are incredibly romantic and funny


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I disagree that Love means never having to say your sorry.....to the contrary I think it is important to take responsibility and admit when your wrong.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree, roadless. Love means making an effort to never do thing that will harm the people you love. 

I sort of understood where the character Jenn in the story was coming from with that line though. Sometimes when two people are really tight there is no need to say you are sorry. How that works, i do not know, but I have experienced it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I was married first time when it came out. Bawled my eyes out. Darned near turned myself inside out. She likely thought I was an idiot lol. I saw a pic of them NOW. He looks like somebody else I cant think of. She, in the pic, if she hadnt been smileing, and had been standing by a farmer with a pitchfork, she would have looked like the gal in that portrat of a dour faced woman standing by a doubly dour faced old farmer with pitchfork turned tines up.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

^^that would be _American Gothic_.

:donut:


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Well thanks for cheering everyone up CB...


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I guess I have seen it one too many times. Now I see it (if i would watch it) and think it is just sappy. Makes for a good laugh though.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Her acting always seemed forced to me ... like she was trying too hard.

She never fully got into, or understood, her character.

(Hello, I am acting. Can you tell? I am acting like Jenn, but I am not Jenn.)

:donut:


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

I thought she did a good job in The Getaway... I enjoyed it...


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Seen it long ago..It is very sad..another very good and sad old movie is Imitation of Life...I can try not to cry during that one..can't be done!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Never liked the movie. I don't like those overly sad, sappy romances. I like ones like The Ghost and Mrs. Muir (Gene Tierney and Rex Harrison) and Summertime (Katherine Hepburn and Rosano Rossi)


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Her acting always seemed forced to me ... like she was trying too hard.
> 
> ...


LOL my thoughts exactly I mean how much drama can you sqeeze out of EVERY line?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Her acting always seemed forced to me ... like she was trying too hard.
> 
> ...


She is nice looking in Love Story.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I do not know what is up with actors and celebs, they all have serious problems. Ali Macgraw from Love Story has a long history of alcoholism and sex addiction.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

roadless said:


> I disagree that Love means never having to say your sorry.....to the contrary I think it is important to take responsibility and admit when your wrong.





City Bound said:


> I agree, roadless. Love means making an effort to never do thing that will harm the people you love.
> 
> I sort of understood where the character Jenn in the story was coming from with that line though. Sometimes when two people are really tight there is no need to say you are sorry. How that works, i do not know, but I have experienced it.


Enough said...

[youtube]5w142CaROC0[/youtube]


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

I liked her in The Getaway...

[YOUTUBE]KULldhseQQ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

City Bound said:


> Ali Macgraw from Love Story has a long history of alcoholism and sex addiction.


Being shacked up with Steve McQueen--who wouldn't want to have a sex addiction?


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

How many times a day does it take to make one a sex addict?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I give up. how many Johnny?...LOL


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Fowler said:


> I give up. how many Johnny?...LOL


That was why I was asking, I dunno????


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Well jenkies this sounds like a mystery...LOL


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Fowler said:


> Well jenkies this sounds like a mystery...LOL


Inspector "Gadget" at your service... ;-)


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

The world may never know...


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't think you're an addict when you're on it. Rather when you're needing it. When your eyes twitch and your knees knock. You should always on the lookout for twitchy eyed wimmens


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

~eyes twitching~


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh, crap, I just thought they had terretts or something!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

NewGround said:


> Inspector "Gadget" at your service... ;-)


Most women don't like it when you want to "inspect her gadget(s)"


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

But Johnny, Inspector Gadget is his own gadget, with many optional accessories...


----------

